
Ask HN: What could be the reason Amazon Chime did not pick? - mandeepj
As you know a lot of workforce is working from home these days. What could be the reason, despite having such a strong brand name behind, why Amazon Chime did not pick as compared with MS Teams, Zoom, and Slack? One of the reasons could be - Chime is not a well-marketed product.
======
PaulHoule
I was at a conference AWS put on at the Javits center where they were hyped
about a product called Zocallo. The audience was conspicuously indifferent.

I think AWS was hoping for a c-suite audience but the people who came were
technical people who like AWS the way it is. Many of the tech track sessions
were full, so I went to the more business oriented sessions, which were pretty
good.

I guess in theory AWS could sell the kind of services that Salesforce does,
but they haven't connected.

